# If Not Peter Luger, Then Where?



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

It sounds like no one's been impressed with PL in Brooklyn. Although I live right across the river, I've never eaten in any of the big NYC steak houses. My two favorites are the Metropolitan Grill in Seattle and the Stockyard in Nashville. Has anyone found a particularly good steak house they want to recommend, either in NYC or elsewhere?


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

Not really in NYC. I don't think steakhouses are generally worth going to unless you're trying a stunt like the 76er. In the last Peter Luger thread a lot of people were suggesting places, but it seemed like a lot of people said it's better to just make you own. I'm going to side with the make your own people. If you want to go out for a steak, it's just as worth it to get a steak at someplace like Balthazar or City Hall restaurant with your significant other, or a group of friends, and everyone can get something that they want. Just think, you can sample everyone else's food too haha.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Morton's. I love that place. Very private club like atmosphere.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

If you are ever in Minneapolis go to Manny's.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

My favorites include The Porter House in NYC, Gibsons on Rush in Chicago, craftsteak in Las Vegas, Bones in Atlanta and my backyard in St. Louis.


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

KenR said:


> If you are ever in Minneapolis go to Manny's.


+1 on Manny's. That place is great.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

JerseyJohn,

I have never had anything but a fantastic steak at Smith and Wollensky's in NY - more spefically the side cafe, Wollensky's Grill on 49th. Try the Cajun Ribeye.

Also I was impressed with Wolfgang's - an excellent cut of meat.

The lamb chops at the Capital Grille on 42nd are superb and the more plush digs than a typical steakhouse are always appreciated by mixed company.

I think the Palm on 2nd and 45th is great for lunch, especially upstairs (check out the drawing of GHWB that dates from his UN Days) but it can't hang with the places mentioned above IMHO.

In Chicago Gibson's serves a tremendous steak and a stiff drink.

In Dallas try Pappas Bros. Steakhouse, I think its the best steak in Dallas.

Regards,

Karl


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

Doe's Eat Place in Greenville, Mississippi. The look of the place is nothing to get excited about but the food is for sure. They have multiple locations but nothing can beat the first one where you walk through the kitchen to get to your seat and there are no menus that I have ever seen.


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

Keen's (Manhattan).


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm going to disagree with Karl - I've been to Smith & Wollensky in Manhattan twice and was unimpressed both times. I much prefer the Palm. 

If you like really really aged steaks, there's Keen's and Gallagher's.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow - it sounds like Gibson's in Chicago gets a lot of good reviews. I'll have to try it the next time I'm in that city. BTW, I've been to Kansas City a few times and have always had a surprisingly mediocre steak. I'd have thought it was the steak capital of the country. 

I used to prefer my own back yard when I had my Globe Cafe grill. That thing was a blowtorch. I tried to clean it by running it wide open with the cover down, and it pegged the thermometer and shattered the glass at 700 degrees. It died and I replaced it with a Char Broil "commercial". It looked like a Weber Genesis for half the price, but you get what you pay for - I might as well stew my steaks.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

JerseyJohn said:


> BTW, I've been to Kansas City a few times and have always had a surprisingly mediocre steak. I'd have thought it was the steak capital of the country.


Kansas City got the reputation from its steak production, i.e. the raw materials, not the finished product. That said, Plaza III is a terrific steakhouse in the classic style.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

St. Elmo's in downtown Indy I have found to be not a bad place for a slab of the Midwestern corn-fed.

https://www.stelmos.com/


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> Wow - it sounds like Gibson's in Chicago gets a lot of good reviews. I'll have to try it the next time I'm in that city.


I really like Lawry's. The old-fashioned uniforms, the prime rib carved tableside, the Spinning Bowl Salad - it's moderately formal and a bit silly.

Of course, Chicago also has the flagship Morton's, and a very nice Palm in the Swissotel.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Has anyone been to Bern's in Tampa? Supposedly its among the best and a bit over the top but I havent met anyone who has actually been.

Karl


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Gibson's in Chicago is very good. There are two locations - 1) just north of downtown on Rush Street), 2) near O'Hare in Rosemont (across from the Rosemont Convention Center).


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> Chicago also has the flagship Morton's, and a very nice Palm in the Swissotel.


I can vouch for the Chicago Palm. Having dined at other outposts in Atlanta and Tampa, this Palm is a cut above (no pun intended). And, yes, for those who noticed, I also endorsed Gibson's in Chi-town - my Windy City dining habits are expensive and unhealthy! That's probably why I only make the 45 minute plane trip once every couple of years.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

In Manhattan, I recommend Rick's Cabaret & Steakhouse:

https://newyork.citysearch.com/profile/41813204/new_york_ny/rick_s_cabaret.html

The "ambience" is incredible!


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Harris' on Van Ness in S.F., or better yet Harris Ranch Inn & Restraunt in Coalinga.


----------



## ChiliPalmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Chicago Chop House.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Karl89 said:


> In Dallas try Pappas Bros. Steakhouse, I think its the best steak in Dallas.


I'd go there a lot more if it weren't located in such a seedy part of town. I hate driving to dinner wishing I were in a Brinks truck.

In Dallas, I usually stick with III Forks (for some reason, the over-the-top Texas schtick doesn't bother me), Del Frisco, or Bob's.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

SMUJD,

I agree. That part of Northwest Highway is a bit dodgy but still you can valet and the food is tremendous.

Never been a Bob's fan and III Forks just wasn't that good the times I went, plus it has the ambience of a catering hall in my opinion.

And Del Frisco's is very good (though they closed down the cigar lounge) but you have to deal with the 30K milionaire bar scene while waiting to be seated.

Karl


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Karl89 said:


> but you have to deal with the 30K milionaire bar scene while waiting to be seated.


What, hold on--I'm on my Bluetooth checking on my new Turbo. Love the P-cars, Man! Tradin' in the Benz, just can't be seen in an '08, you know. This dude at Boardwalk totally hooked me up.

Oh, Dude, you've got to check out my new pad. Right in the middle of Uptown. Honeys all over the place--it's off the charts, Bro!

I know what you mean.


----------



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

Ben Bensons in NYC.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Peter Lugar's is great; don't let anyone kid you. That being said, AJ Maxwell's in Rock Center area on 49th is very good too.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Steak with a dash of class...*

_Gentelmen;_

_Hyde Park, in Pittsburgh (out of Columbus OH) is in the top rank...dry aged, excellent bar, spacious room, sterling staff...others high on my list; Palm, P. Lugers, Mortons in Chicago, Gallaghers, Veijo Oste (sp) in Neuvo Larado, Ponderosa (not the chain) in Torrence or Long Beach, Del Frisco, The Chop House in Pittsburgh, this Victorian themed chop house in 80's Akron (anyone recall this place), Capital Grill & Omha Steaks on my grill...:thumbs-up:_

_Be seeing you!_

_Pitt 84_


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Chi said:


> In Manhattan, I recommend Rick's Cabaret & Steakhouse:
> 
> https://newyork.citysearch.com/profile/41813204/new_york_ny/rick_s_cabaret.html
> 
> The "ambience" is incredible!


Seriously, the luncheon special there is great as well. $10 for Ceasar salad, 10 oz steak with fries and dessert.

https://midtownlunch.com/2008/11/18/calling-bs-on-strip-club-lunch-ricks-cabaret-ny/

You can sit at the bar on the second floor.

I also like Peter Luger's as well. Never a problem there. 

And props for Wolfgang's, Sparks, Michael Jordan's and 21.

Oyster Bar for seafood and shellfish.


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Has anyone been to Bern's in Tampa? Supposedly its among the best and a bit over the top but I havent met anyone who has actually been.
> 
> Karl


The steak at Bernd's in Tampa is good, though they are also known for their wine cellar. They will take you on a tour of their wine cellar after dinner. There are a few other decent steak places in Tampa, but not quite the selection that you have in NYC.

Peter Lugers, Sparks, Smith and Wollensky all have great steaks. I actually prefer PL though it requires a bit of travel from Manhattan.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Steaks*

Pitt84, as a fellow pittsburgher I stand with you on Hyde Park and especially Capitol Grille. See you around the town


----------



## Longhorn212 (Apr 28, 2005)

vinliny said:


> Ben Bensons in NYC.


+1, with Wolfgang's a close 2nd.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

Mr. H said:


> Kansas City got the reputation from its steak production, i.e. the raw materials, not the finished product. That said, Plaza III is a terrific steakhouse in the classic style.


I would put the Plaza III Kansas City strip up against most of the steaks I've had in my life. I hear from an extremely reliable source that the same cut is fantastic at Fiorella's Jack Stack. The Prime Rib in Baltimore ends up on a lot of top ten lists but I really don't know why. I had much better steaks in KC.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

*Chicago steakhouses*

I really think that David Burke's is heads and shoulders above the rest in Chicago. They seem to get the best meat there and don't be surprised in seeing steaks that have been dry aged up to 80 days.

When I moved out to the Midwest, I really looked forward to the higher quality meat and the great steakhouses in Chicago. I felt that if a chain like Morton's is so good, then the private houses and institutions in Chicago would be that much better. I've been disappointed. Morton's in Chicago was better than the Gibsons, Stetsons and the Magnums out there.

I still haven't tried the Palm, Keefer's or Tramonto yet but I've heard great things about these places. Out of the Brazilian steakhouses, I've only been to Fogo da Chao and absolutely loved it. I hear that Brasserie Ruhlmann closed. If that's the case, it's a shame because it was at the top of my list for places to eat at.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be in NYC this coming weeks, and my hosts are trying to arrange a dinner at Peter Lugar's. I will be sure to file a report


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

Burton & Doyle, Little Neck,NY on Northern Blvd. I like it better than Peter Lugars.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Bartolo said:


> I will be in NYC this coming weeks, and my hosts are trying to arrange a dinner at Peter Lugar's. I will be sure to file a report


So Peter Lugar's was . . . interesting! Five of us went, none having been there before. The general consensus was that, in retrospect, it would have been impossible for the place to live up to the expectations.

We started with the bacon appetizer, which they are very well known for. We ordered the bacon, like the steak, "for five." We got just five strips of bacon, assuming correctly that one each was PLENTY. The bacon is really interesting and worth trying.

The steak, which of course is porterhouse, was very good and prepared exactly to our medium-rare order. As "steak for five" we got two honkin'-big porterhouses, which the house had cut into chunks on the platters. The bones were there, and went home with two of the locals who own dogs. Our sides were french fries which were good and well-done as I like, creamed spinach which disappointed me (Ive had better at most other high-end steakhouses) and steamed broccoli which was, well, steamed broccoli. For dessert we shared a blueberry tart and a slice of cheesecake, and all deserts include a big bowl of schlag for the table. To me, the schlag was the best dessert item, but then I'm not a big dessert person.

My overall thought is that yes, it's an iconic place and certainly worth the journey if you're in the City and want to experience such a famous restaurant. But rating it purely for food, it's no better than many high-end steakhouses.


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

I guess at one time it was worth taking the trip to Peter Lugars. But there are excellent steak places in NYC including Craft Steak, BLT, Bull and Bear, Post House, Sparks, Keens. 
Not worth the trip to PL.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

+1 for Sparks!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

stuman said:


> I guess at one time it was worth taking the trip to Peter Lugars. But there are excellent steak places in NYC including Craft Steak, BLT, Bull and Bear, Post House, Sparks, Keens.
> Not worth the trip to PL.


I went to the new Craft in Atlanta on opening night. The food was fantastic, the service seemed a bit uneven, but it _was_ opening night (meanwhile, Ecco was flawless on its opening night). I didn't care for spending that kind of money to sit in a room decorated like Taliesin on a budget and the fact that the food was served as though it were meant to be shared.

But I am definitely eager to hear anything positive about Craft Steak, as I may visit there on my next trip to NYC.


----------



## Longhorn212 (Apr 28, 2005)

Miket61 said:


> I went to the new Craft in Atlanta on opening night. The food was fantastic, the service seemed a bit uneven, but it _was_ opening night (meanwhile, Ecco was flawless on its opening night). I didn't care for spending that kind of money to sit in a room decorated like Taliesin on a budget and the fact that the food was served as though it were meant to be shared.
> 
> But I am definitely eager to hear anything positive about Craft Steak, as I may visit there on my next trip to NYC.


Not real high on Craftsteak. Nice room, good wine list and great sides. But the whole grass or grain fed, 28/42/56 day aging seems very pretentious to me. The chef should decide what are the best cuts of beef/game/fish and serve them.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Longhorn212 said:


> Not real high on Craftsteak. Nice room, good wine list and great sides. But the whole grass or grain fed, 28/42/56 day aging seems very pretentious to me. The chef should decide what are the best cuts of beef/game/fish and serve them.


You mean you have to _choose_? Geez, go to Keen's or Gallagher's and save the trouble!


----------



## andrewmoquin (Jun 4, 2009)

I am from New York and I was at Peter Luger just once. I always wanted to explore new that's why I don't just stick into one place like Peter Luger. If you wanted to find more steak houses in NY, try to look from https://gonyc.about.com/od/restaurants/tp/steakhouses.htm.


----------



## Longhorn212 (Apr 28, 2005)

Miket61 said:


> You mean you have to _choose_? Geez, go to Keen's or Gallagher's and save the trouble!


Oh yeah. It really puts a damper on the evening and there are different price points for each. Obviously they're trying to push you into the longer aging, so why have the shorter in the first place?

I'd include Ben Benson's on your short list.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I had forgotten BLT Steak - haven't been in NY but the one in DC was superb (though pricey even by steakhouse standards).


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

stuman said:


> I guess at one time it was worth taking the trip to Peter Lugars.


IMHO it still definitely is worth it, if you've never been. Once you've been, I agree that exploring others would take precedence.


----------



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

Do not let the critics kid you. Peter Luger is the BEST steakhouse around.

If you are going out for friendly waiters and a huge menu, this is not the place for you. But, if you are in it for steak, home fries, creamed spinach, and shrimp cocktail, there is no contest.

I have been to quite a few big name steakhouses in NY (Sparks, Delfriscos, S&W) and they do not compare.

Also, the burger at Lugers is incredible, and very affordable.


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

Gene & Georgetti, Chicago.

Manny's, Minneapolis.

Harris, San Francisco.

Metropolitan, Seattle.

Sparks, NYC.

Ben Benson's, NYC.

The winner is:

Dan Tana, Los Angeles. Trust me. Best steak of the bunch.


----------



## matthewfw (Mar 31, 2004)

*steak alternative*

Mark Joseph in NYC
also Harry's also downtown and awesome wine list.

les Halles down near wall street

If you want something different but amazing SHo Hannagat ( google the name to get it correct) on Broad street, truly an amazing meal.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Has anyone been to Bern's in Tampa? Supposedly its among the best and a bit over the top but _I havent met anyone who has actually been_.
> 
> Karl





Timeless Fashion said:


> The steak at Bernd's in Tampa is good, though they are also known for their wine cellar. They will take you on a tour of their wine cellar after dinner. There are a few other decent steak places in Tampa, but not quite the selection that you have in NYC....


It is certainly one of the best. Loved the tour also. And do try the dessert room upstairs. A gourmand's delight.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

I went to Peter Luger recently and was not really impressed. Don't get me wrong but it was good but not Great. Below are my top 5 steakhouses. 
1) The Precinct - Cincinnati, OH
2) Keen's Steakhouse - NYC
3) Bone's - Atlanta, GA
4) Rothmann's Steakhouse - NYC
5) Minervas - Souix Falls, SD


----------



## jblaze (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been to Manny's in Minny and loved it. My favorite steak has been at Barclay Prime in Philly. It's better than Lugar's in terms of quality, presentation, and the fact that you can choose your cut of meat (that annoys me for some reason). I'd highly recommend Barclay Prime.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

BB and PL in NYC are both wonderful... I've always had a great time there regardless of what anyone says. I would also like to point out that MJ's steakhouse and strip-house are fantastic as well. Definitely worth trying. Lately, I've been going to Bourbon steak in DC a lot. Haven't been to BLT in NYC yet but the one in DC is indeed great.


----------

